# Una linda dama con 2000 posts (y una torta para ti)



## tigger_uhuhu

​
*LadyBlakeney ¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!*
*wow... dos celebraciones*
*en una *
*Qué vengan muchos más*
*logros y aniversarios*
*para celebrar*
*También aprovecho para darte gracias *
*por cada uno de los 2000 *
*trocitos de ayuda, inteligentes *
*y exactos que nos das siempre.*
*Saludos*
*Tigger*


----------



## ILT

*Lady B has done it again!!!!* 
Sí, cada día logras ayudarnos y enseñarnos muchas cosas.    Gracias.

Ya te ví, lista para la fiesta de aniversario


----------



## Fernando

Pues sí, celebra el 2.000, SanValentín, el cumpleaños... No le va a quedar nada para el resto del año.


----------



## cuchuflete

Lady B!

 Te felicito y te agradezco tanto
tu buenísima presencia aquí.

Un abrazote,
C. ​


----------



## fenixpollo

*It's good to see you back here, Lady B. *

*Congratulations! *

*You help remind us that what counts is not quantity or frequency, but QUALITY.*

*Happy Postiversary!*​


----------



## la reine victoria

*Hearty Congratulations*
*to*
*you*
*Dear Lady Blakeney*

from one
who recognises
quality amongst the
nobility

*****************​

La Reine V.​


----------



## Mei

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA!!!*

Mei


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Muchas gracias a todos, es un placer estar (cuando puedo) en estos foros y poder ser útil, aprendiendo muchísimas cosas al mismo tiempo.

Besos y abrazos madrileños para Tigger, ILT, Fernando, Mr. Cuchu, Fenixpollo, S.M. la reina Victoria y Mei.


----------



## Monnik

*¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!!*

*Es un gusto compartir y aprender de gente como tú.*

*Otro tequila para otra forera!!    *


----------



## Sparrow22

*Muchisimas felicitaciones !!!!!!!*

*que se vengan 2000 posts mas !!!!  !!!!! ******


----------



## lauranazario

Ahhhhh, 2000 congrats to a fine lady with a lovely blackney shawl 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thanks to Monnik, Sparrow and Lauranazario for being so kind!!!

And thanks for the pictures of myself, I look much better in them than in the mirror!!


----------



## cirrus

So young and yet so wise!  Thanks for all your input.

Big hugs from London


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Lady Blakeney. ​


----------



## LadyBlakeney

*blushes* 

Cirrus, you flatterer! 

Thanks Outsider, muito obrigada!


----------

